# Trump and how he convinced wives of his male friends & associates to have sex with him



## oreo (Jan 6, 2018)

Just when you think Trump can't get any more disgusting than he already is--(Well here is some of the loyalty he showed to his male friends and associates) when he was interested in sleeping with their wives.



> President Trump used to boast that one of the things that made “life worth living” was sleeping with his friends’ wives, according to a new tell-all book. “In pursuing a friend’s wife, he would try to persuade the wife that her husband was perhaps not what she thought,” author Michael Wolff quotes a Trump friend as saying.Before he was president, Trump would have his secretary ask the friend to drop by his office, where he would subject him to “more or less constant sexual banter,” according to “Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House,” a copy of which was obtained by The Post. *With the wife listening in on speakerphone,* Trump would say: “Do you still like having sex with your wife? How often? You must have had a better f–k than your wife? Tell me about it.“I  have girls coming in from Los Angeles at three o’clock. We can go upstairs and have a great time. I promise.”


https://nypost.com/2018/01/04/trump-thought-bedding-friends-wives-made-life-worth-living-book/

Any man that talks like this wouldn't have an issue about sleeping with one of his friends wives, and pulling a stunt like this to convince their wives that their husbands were sleeping around on them.


*Michael Woolf--Fire & Fury*--available on Kindle & Nook.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 6, 2018)

I certainty would not put it pass him.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2018)

Penelope said:


> I certainty would not put it pass him.



I would not put it past you either


----------



## xyz (Jan 10, 2018)

Professional con-man. He conned an entire nation into believing he's qualified to lead it.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 10, 2018)

Right wingers didn’t want to touch this thread. Too painful.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2018)

the operative phrase in this  "NEW TELL-ALL"  book is       "NEW TELL-ALL"          do you guys like
'National Enquirer" too.


----------



## Issa (Jan 11, 2018)

xyz said:


> Professional con-man. He conned an entire nation into believing he's qualified to lead it.


Not all...the dumb ones!!!

This guy is everything that we tell children not to be. Yet some wanted him their leader. Goes to tell you how our moral compass is messed up today.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Jan 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> the operative phrase in this  "NEW TELL-ALL"  book is       "NEW TELL-ALL"          do you guys like
> 'National Enquirer" too.




  No, but Dump sure does!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2018)

Aldo Raine said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the operative phrase in this  "NEW TELL-ALL"  book is       "NEW TELL-ALL"          do you guys like
> ...



news to me-----does he quote that rag?.  ---------a boring personal anecdote-----I am an old lady---as
a little kid I had to accompany my mom to the supermarket because of a specific disability she
had------I was BORED out of my mind as she picked thru the stringbeans -----at that time they had
periodicals on racks by check out-------so I read what I could----NATIONAL EQUIRER was a
CONSTANT------do you have a citation revealing our honorable pres-----QUOTING NATIONAL 
ENQUIRER?       I heard that the rag  "improved"  in the past 60 years


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2018)

Issa said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Professional con-man. He conned an entire nation into believing he's qualified to lead it.
> ...



what do you tell your children to BE?      Out of curiosity-----how about letting us know the theme of the
KHUTBAH JUMAAT last Friday------and maybe let us know how it goes this time coming.    You preferred
hellcat?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 11, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Right wingers didn’t want to touch this thread. Too painful.


Who was in charge of the bimbo irruptions for trump?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 11, 2018)

oreo said:


> Just when you think Trump can't get any more disgusting



Or any more awesome...


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 11, 2018)

Issa said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Professional con-man. He conned an entire nation into believing he's qualified to lead it.
> ...


All of the Kennedy's and Bill Clinton. Do you tell your children not to be like them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



I am more interesting in what people tell their children to  BE LIKE......        listen to what the children say---SKIP A ROPE


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2018)

The left didn't mind Bill Clinton's behavior, why should they care about this now ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The left didn't mind Bill Clinton's behavior, why should they care about this now ?



people do  "IT"   lots.     lots and lots and lots.    Not all people.     I have a sense that
Trump is not a rapist.    Some jerk talks dirty and THAT will somehow forces him to hand
his wife over?------and forces his wife to be handed over?    I do believe that Trump and
Clinton sought out sluts.     I do believe that there are some sluts around-----I do believe
that LOTS AND LOTS of men are looking around for sluts and manage to run into the sluts
that do exist


----------



## oreo (Jan 11, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...




What's really messed up is the moral compass of Evangelicals in this country.  80% of them voted for Trump--


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 11, 2018)

oreo said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Because he was willing to talk about immigration, terrorism and the economy instead of using classism, racism sexism and any other ism as a platform. You lefties just don't understand that those are important issues middle class America


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2018)

Issa said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Professional con-man. He conned an entire nation into believing he's qualified to lead it.
> ...



"I may not be Donald Trump now, but just you wait; if I don't make it, my children will."
Barack Obama--1991--Age 29


----------



## Issa (Jan 11, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


What wee have a now is a low life, sexist, racist, bully on TV everyday. We dont have the ones you m mentioned.


----------



## Issa (Jan 11, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


I' sorry but you are morally bankrupt at least from your posts. I cant take you serious on this subject.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 11, 2018)

This so called book has been already proven to messed up dates, misquotes, fabrications and our right lies!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 11, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


That was way before Trump lost his mind and enveloped by mental illness.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 11, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


He preached issues he had the direct opposite opinion all his life. 
He knew he could manipulate racists/ dumbasses like you to get elected as president.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 11, 2018)

oreo said:


> Just when you think Trump can't get any more disgusting than he already is--(Well here is some of the loyalty he showed to his male friends and associates) when he was interested in sleeping with their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That story just doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 11, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Calling someone you don't know a racist ? I have mixed race children, You are the dumb ass.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 11, 2018)

xyz said:


> Professional con-man. He conned an entire nation into believing he's qualified to lead it.



No, the other three choices were no better.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 11, 2018)

Issa said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


No their not but everyone of them were low life, sexist, racist, bullies while in office and you fuckers didn't give a shit because they were liberal gods. You don't seem to understand the meaning of hypocrisy.


----------



## DJT for Life (Jan 11, 2018)

Issa said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Professional con-man. He conned an entire nation into believing he's qualified to lead it.
> ...



You guys don't tell your children to be anything.

You profess that they should decide their gender and sexual prteference
at a later date.  Hell...they can even identify as being of a different
race.

If they want to be a man today...be one.  If they want to be a woman
tomorrow...be one.

Hell...they can say they're a Jaboni or a Beaner or even say they
have high cheek bones and be a Native American.

You preach Issa.  Is that how they do it in the Middle East?

I'd bet a dollar to a donut that you got out of Morocco or whatever
shithole you came from over there just before they tossed you from
a roof.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 11, 2018)

*




I moved on her like a bitch. And she was married!*






*I just start kissing them. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy.*


----------



## Issa (Jan 11, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


Mixed race white? He labeled himself a racist when he said he is the least racist.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 11, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Right wingers didn’t want to touch this thread. Too painful.


Too ridiculous.    The left is going to cling to Michael Wolff's book like it is their last straw for the drowning democrat.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 11, 2018)

Issa said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


My ex wife is Black and according to you if If I say I'm not a racist I'm a racist


----------



## Issa (Jan 11, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


Maybe you became racist after she dumped you.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 11, 2018)

oreo said:


> Just when you think Trump can't get any more disgusting than he already is--(Well here is some of the loyalty he showed to his male friends and associates) when he was interested in sleeping with their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disgusting????????

This is one of the main reasons Republicans admire him and see him as a role model for their children.


----------



## Issa (Jan 11, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


Lol you got it all wrong. I teach my kids not to be bullies, no name calling, no mocking . And you voted a grandpa who does that on daily basis.

From Casablanca of a middle class background, came here for school and I do business now, employing hard working people from all backgrounds...Casablanca is just like any metropolitan city has good and bad areas. But what we don't have is the mass shootings, the gun violence. And the amount of homeless that the US has. We are very inclusive and we are almost done with the bullet train project from north to south. We also have the biggest solar plant in the world...that been said we going forward and you folks are pulling the US backwards. 

And just A history reminder :

Morocco is the oldest ally of the US.
Morocco is the country where a female built the first university in the world.
Morocco fought with the allies to liberate Europe.
Morocco is the home of the moors who brought Europe from the dark ages to the renaissance.
Morocco is where the US army trains and conduct intelligence to fight terrorism.
Morocco is where the Jews and the Christians fled during wars. 
Morocco is where the oldest human remains were found.

And you gonna call it a shithole from your trailer park, a settler from Europe with no history and packed with racism and bigotry? GTFOH


----------



## Issa (Jan 11, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


I never voted for a liberal btw. But yes The Orange is the worst low life that is known to mankind right now.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> the operative phrase in this  "NEW TELL-ALL"  book is       "NEW TELL-ALL"         * do you guys like
> 'National Enquirer" too*.


Tramp does!


----------



## DOTR (Jan 11, 2018)

Penelope said:


> I certainty would not put it pass him.



  You are safe.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 11, 2018)

Issa said:


> I never voted for a liberal btw. But yes The Orange is the worst low life that is known to mankind right now.



  All those liberals you didn't vote for think the same thing.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 11, 2018)

Issa said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Nah I still date women from other races. It comes down to you just throwing out the racist accusation because you got nothing else. I'm curious as to what page of the Democratic Party playbook that comes from ?


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Tramp from a shithole family cited the National Enquirer during the campaign to attack Ted Cruz.

After a _National Enquirer_ story late last month quasi-alleged that Ted Cruz has serially cheated on his wife, rival candidate Donald Trump emerged as a fan of the paper, directing our attention to scoops of yore. “They were right about O.J. Simpson, John Edwards, and many others,” noted Trump in a campaign statement. Implication: The _Enquirer_ might be right this time, too.

“The National Enquirer gave you John Edwards; it gave you O.J. Simpson; it gave you many, many things. I mean, you can’t knock the National Enquirer. It’s brought many things to light, not all of them pleasant.”
- Donald J Trump, in an interview with ABC’s “Good Morning America”


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 11, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Right wingers didn’t want to touch this thread. Too painful.
> ...


Ivanka Tramp.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 11, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The left didn't mind Bill Clinton's behavior, why should they care about this now ?


And CONversely The Right were offended by Clinton and therefore they should care about that POS Tramp from a shithole family, but they don't.


----------

